# preparing/cooking bear meat



## shady oaks

i've read a few old post on how to cook them. but the person i'm getting my meat from said to boil the meat before i cook it. is this true or not? a side note about my buddy is that he's giving me almost all his canadian black bear meat because he hates it. i'm willing to try it, so i want to make it the best possible. thanks for any help.


----------



## stick bow

I went on a Saskatchewan bear hunt several years ago. I was making small talk with the guide and asked him what is the best way to make bear and how it tasts. He said "I don't and have never eaten bear". I said "you have lived here all of your life and have never eaten bear"? He said "NOPE" I said "why" He said "I see what they eat":lol: It was difficult to choke down that entire bear and will never shoot another one.


----------



## roger23

I have had it several ways none of it was any good.even put in Chile threw it all-out


----------



## dtg

A freind of mine gave me a shoulder roast a few years back and I cooked it just like any other roast. Of course I got as much as the fat off of there as I could, seared both sides, stuck garlic cloves all through out and put in a roasting pan with carrots, red potatoes and onions. i put just a little water in the bottom and it tasted great....until it got cold, then it had a little gamey taste, but still good, just not as good when it was hot.

I did the same with a Moose roast and it was awsome!!!


----------



## live2fishdjs

I think bear chops are excellent and I would assume that this would work for any of the steaks as well. 

A buddy gave me a bunch of chops last year and I marinated them for a few hours in A1 Steak Marinade (chicago style I believe) cooked them on the grill like any other chop and continued to baste with marinade after mostly cooked...couldn't keep the tray full as people were pulling them off the grill and eating with their hands-they were awesome!


----------



## sweatyspartan

I've hear lots of the taste depends on how the meat is handled as far as icing it down immediately


----------



## swamp buck

I agree with making sure the meat is handled properly!! Ice it down. I enjoy it cooked on the grill after being marinade in italian dressing all day. It is some of the best meat I have ever tasted.


----------



## Ricklb

There is a huge difference between spring and fall bear meat because of the fat. Spring bear meat is GREAT. Fall bear meat is ok, if you get all the fat out of it. I have found that bear fat will even turn rancid in the freezer. That is why I bear hunt in either eastern or western Canada. I shot two bears this spring and the bear meat is just great.


----------



## michiganbuck

When I had bear with other meats it was not that good. Along side moose it even can taste bad.

One friend would sear a bear roast in olive oil and butter in a fry pan then slow cook it with browned onions and a little mushroom soup on top. That was so good you had to go back for seconds.

Another friend told me that one must get the hide off quick to have the best tasting bear meat. 

We had a huge bear on my Cheboygan property. One bear hunter said they finally got it and he told me it was near the state record. It was a nice looking bear who loved to knock over my fire wood looking for mice.


----------

